
Show HN: Guess the Gibberish - sci_prog
https://gibberishgame.com/
======
robotbikes
Cool concept but I think you need to be clearer about the rules, maybe provide
a demo video or something. It took me a while to realize that it was just a
phonetic/weird spelling of the word. I had to flip the card to come to that
realization. So it would be a good idea to build some kind of training video
or more detailed example instructions. This is the sort of thing that people
can teach other people to do when playing a game but that only works once you
have players. Someone has to read the manual/try to play it first.

------
sci_prog
To kill boredom (ours and hopefully yours) and keep us sane and distracted
from the current situation we are all in, my girlfriend and I developed a fun
little online multiplayer game (desktop only for now). You will need at least
one fun friend and a video/voice chat of your choice to enjoy the game. The
rules are listed on the website.

We struggled with the page design, so could use some input. Any feedback would
be much appreciated.

